# My New Boy!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW - GUSH, what a doll and glad you got your baby! CONGRATS!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy and such beautiful, thick coat.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh he's just beautiful! Congrats on picking up your new baby.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

What a beautiful dog


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is very handsome  !!!!

I like how his coat is shiny : ))) !!! 

What is his name  ??? 

Congrats on your new baby :baby: : )))


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's beautiful - congrats!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! His name is Gentry. He is such a handsome boy. We are all really happy with him. And getting a 10 month old puppy is wonderful! I didn't have to get up with him once last night  And he was such a good boy. When we went to bed he came in and laid down by my side of the bed and went right to sleep. He's so mellow!!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats on adding Gentry to your home. He is so handsome. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats! He is a looker for sure! What is his story?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I got him from his breeder. She said he was sold, but then got too big to ship? I don't know, but I am sure glad that he didn't go to his other home! We LOVE this dog! My Hubby can't believe how mellow he is. He is content to be with me, where ever I am in the house. He doesn't whine. He hardly barks, just when he thinks it's necessary. Just an all around wonderful dog! 

This morning I clipped up his head a little more. I wanted to take the hair off his ears and clip up his top knot. He stood like a statue and was so sweet! He would lick my face a little when he could reach it without moving.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww what a sweet looking dog!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a sweet looking boy! He looks like he has a calm, nice temperament. Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks even more beautiful (if thats possible)! He has a really sweet looking face. Im glad he is fitting in so nicely.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty puppy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh...he is a sweetie!!! Congratulations, and wishes for a long, healthy, happy union!!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

He is beautiful, I would love to get one at that age and skip all of the puppy stuff. I love blacks, he is just gorgeous


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys! He is such a love. We are all smitten =)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a handsome fellow and I love his name. Congratulations on getting your new puppy and on skipping all that training stuff!! LOL Cute Avatar.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! I hope you have many happy years together. Who is the breeder? Not that it matters now, but for anyone else reading this... the breeder fed you a line. No puppy ever gets too big to ship. It simply goes in a bigger crate.


----------



## Carson (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new family member! He's very handsome and sounds like he's sharp as a whip. Poos...such pleasers!


----------

